

Palm Note: an awesome note taking app built for speed - Kpourdeilami
http://palmnote.github.io/

======
thirdtruck
Interesting app! I'm always glad to reduce friction between idea and
transcription.

That said, the lawyers at Palm Software will have a field day in regards to
trademark. They've been in the note-taking app business for ages.

~~~
Kpourdeilami
You mean these people
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Palm_OS_devices](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Palm_OS_devices)?

~~~
thirdtruck
Correct. I was taking notes on their Palm devices over a decade ago.

~~~
Kpourdeilami
But their devices and apps look completely different from mine. Also there are
some other apps with the same name:
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=spazee.pnote&h...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=spazee.pnote&hl=en)

~~~
thirdtruck
I would expect a combination of name and functionality as sufficient to draw
their ire, regardless of appearance. A lawyer can give better advice than I
can, though.

